# HD-DVD Great Found Deals



## Stuart Sweet

This is a *HIGHLY MODERATED* thread. Only discussion of deals on HD-DVD players and discs will be permitted.

If you wish to discuss a particular movie in a non-technical way, open a thread for that.

*Blu-Ray or bashing talk will not be tolerated!* Posts that discuss the "format war" or promote Blu-Ray over HD-DVD will be deleted, and the posters will be subject to infractions or bans. Unfortunately, if this becomes too common we will have to close all next-generation DVD threads.


----------



## Drew2k

DeepDiscount.com: Many $12 HD-DVDs

http://www.deepdiscount.com/viewcategory.htm?categoryId=476505


----------



## Mike728

Drew2k said:


> DeepDiscount.com: Many $12 HD-DVDs
> 
> http://www.deepdiscount.com/viewcategory.htm?categoryId=476505


Those are incredible prices. Probably won't last too long, though.

Thanks!


----------



## Jason Nipp

Actually Deepdiscount.... has a history of great pricing.... YMMV


----------



## texaswolf

Drew2k said:


> DeepDiscount.com: Many $12 HD-DVDs
> 
> http://www.deepdiscount.com/viewcategory.htm?categoryId=476505


thanks brother....time to start stocking up the HDDVD's before people stop seling them. Plus will save me money vs the blu versions.


----------



## DCSholtis

I bought 3 from there the other day. Unfortunately you run into problems with them being on backorder. 2 out of the 3 I ordered are such.


----------



## DCSholtis

Get your Imports here......Get em while their hot...

http://www.blahdvd.com/blah/HD_Home.aspx

Some for as low as 6.39 GBP which is $12.55 US (FREE SHIPPING as well)

Also remember Terminator 2:Ultimate Edition comes out March 20 its a German Import from Kinowelt.


----------



## DCSholtis

50% off on 150 titles at Amazon.com:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.ht..._rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=363530801&pf_rd_i=193642011


----------



## DCSholtis

If anyone wants info on Import titles....as in where to get them...how much etc. Let me know and I'll find out and post here.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HD_DVD#Corporate_and_industry_support



> Studios that still support both formats include BBC [67] First Look Studios [68], Image Entertainment (including the Discovery Channel),[69] Magnolia Pictures,[70] Brentwood Home Video, Ryko and Koch/Goldhil Entertainment.[71]
> 
> In Europe, HD DVD is currently supported either exclusively or non-exclusively by Medusa Home Entertainment, Studio Canal, Universum Films, Kinowelt Home Entertainment, DVD International, Opus Arte, MK2, Momentum Pictures, Twister Home Video, and many others.[72]
> 
> Outside of the United States, movies from American studios are often distributed by different companies (e.g. StudioCanal in Europe or Pony Canyon in Japan). Thus many of these Blu-ray exclusive titles are available outside the U.S. on HD DVD.[73] Likewise, movies that are exclusive to HD DVD in the United States have Blu-ray releases in other regions. An example of this is the Universal Studios film Bruce Almighty, which has been released exclusively on HD DVD in the U.S., but has been released as a Blu-ray exclusive in Europe due to the distribution rights held by Buena Vista.[74] Since some studios may choose to region code their Blu-ray discs, importing those titles can be more difficult than importing HD DVD discs, which are region-free by design.[75]


----------



## DCSholtis

For all interested Sweeny Todd is up for pre-order from HD Movie Source.


----------



## syphix

Scenic HD DVD/Blu-ray producer HD Scape is having an HD DVD blowout sale that ends at 6pm EST: 7 discs (featuring Hawaii, Antarctica, Exotic Saltwater Aquarium, Visions of Tranquility, Serenity (no, not that one), Visions of the Sea, and The Great Southwest) for $29.95, or individually for $6.95 each.

http://www.hdscape.com/cat_hdscape.cfm
ENDS AT 6PM EST TONIGHT (2/20/08).


----------



## Earl Bonovich

www.deepdiscount.com

Looks like a lot of the HD-DVD titles are $12.20


----------



## syphix

Circuit City has the HDA3 HD DVD player for $99.99 (includes _The Bourne Identity_ and _300_).


----------



## AlbertZeroK

syphix said:


> Scenic HD DVD/Blu-ray producer HD Scape is having an HD DVD blowout sale that ends at 6pm EST: 7 discs (featuring Hawaii, Antarctica, Exotic Saltwater Aquarium, Visions of Tranquility, Serenity (no, not that one), Visions of the Sea, and The Great Southwest) for $29.95, or individually for $6.95 each.
> 
> http://www.hdscape.com/cat_hdscape.cfm
> ENDS AT 6PM EST TONIGHT (2/20/08).


It's $10 bucks shipping! Ouch!


----------



## Mike728

Earl Bonovich said:


> www.deepdiscount.com
> 
> Looks like a lot of the HD-DVD titles are $12.20


Everything is out of stock, though.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Mike728 said:


> Everything is out of stock, though.


Found that out the hard way...


----------



## syphix

Mike728 said:


> Everything is out of stock, though.


They say they'll ship on 3/1/2008...how?? Will they really even be getting any more stock?


----------



## Mike728

syphix said:


> Scenic HD DVD/Blu-ray producer HD Scape is having an HD DVD blowout sale that ends at 6pm EST: 7 discs (featuring Hawaii, Antarctica, Exotic Saltwater Aquarium, Visions of Tranquility, Serenity (no, not that one), Visions of the Sea, and The Great Southwest) for $29.95, or individually for $6.95 each.
> 
> http://www.hdscape.com/cat_hdscape.cfm
> ENDS AT 6PM EST TONIGHT (2/20/08).


Thanks! I just ordered the set. $40 (inc. shipping) is a pretty good deal for all 7 discs, IMO.


----------



## Mike728

syphix said:


> They say they'll ship on 3/1/2008...how?? Will they really even be getting any more stock?


That date increments a day every day.


----------



## koji68

Amazon: Toshiba HD-A3 - $99.00 - 5 free movies

http://www.amazon.com/Toshiba-HD-A3...ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&qid=1203547865&sr=8-1


----------



## DCSholtis

Earl Bonovich said:


> www.deepdiscount.com
> 
> Looks like a lot of the HD-DVD titles are $12.20


Ordered a few last week. 2 of the 3 are backordered though. Still a great deal.


----------



## DCSholtis

BTW new titles announced. Cloverleaf on 4/8 and Let There Be Blood on 4/1.


----------



## syphix

RUMOR MILL: Microsoft is rumored to be dropping the HD DVD add-on for the XBOX 360 to $49.99.
http://xboxfamily.com/xf/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1440&Itemid=1

While I can't say I wouldn't be surprised if Microsoft slashed prices on the add-on, I'm bewildered at the link author's reasoning: why the hell would Blu-ray care?? They won the war...anyone who purchases the $50 add-on would EASILY see within days/weeks (3 months at most) that there's no more movies really coming out on HD DVD.


----------



## texaswolf

> BTW new titles announced. Cloverleaf on 4/8 and Let There Be Blood on 4/1.


Cloverleaf or Cloverfield? I cannot wait for it to be released in High def...whichever format gets it out, i'm snatching it....i absolutely loved it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

texaswolf said:


> Cloverleaf or Cloverfield? I cannot wait for it to be released in High def...whichever format gets it out, i'm snatching it....i absolutely loved it.


You probably should also have asked if he meant "There Will Be Blood" instead of "Let There Be Blood"... I'm still not entirely sure what either movie is about, but I'll watch for reviews when they come out.


----------



## DCSholtis

Yeah HDme is right I meant what he said.... Cloverfield and There Will Be Blood. Sorry had 3 browser windows open when I posted earlier. Sorry. Anyway pre order info is around on both now.


----------



## gator5000e

As for Cloverfield,
do yourself a favor and DON'T watch or read any spoilers. The movie is a lot more fun than it already is by not knowing what to expect.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

gator5000e said:


> As for Cloverfield,
> do yourself a favor and DON'T watch or read any spoilers. The movie is a lot more fun than it already is by not knowing what to expect.


That's the catch-22... knowing what a movie is about sometimes spoils the surprises... but not even having a clue makes me shy away from spending money.


----------



## DCSholtis

gator5000e said:


> As for Cloverfield,
> do yourself a favor and DON'T watch or read any spoilers. The movie is a lot more fun than it already is by not knowing what to expect.


It's a blind buy for me. I know absolutely nothing about it just sounds interesting to me though.

I'm also looking forward to Charlie Wilson's War which has not been announced in the US as yet but has been in the UK which is where I pre ordered from.


----------



## Mike728

Has anyone on here ever bought from deepdiscount? Everything I click on says it's out of stock. HD-DVD's, CD's and Blu-ray's.


----------



## Mike728

People are still buying HD-DVD players. The A3 ranks 4th overall today on Buy.com's site. Link


----------



## syphix

*TODAY ONLY (2/21):* TechBargains.com is claiming $29.99 for Planet Earth on HD DVD, through Discovery.com. I can't seem to get the discount to apply, though...others on the TiVo Community forum have...

UPDATE: Got it!! It worked in Internet Explorer, but not Firefox. $29.95, no shipping!! The $50 discount will appear when going through the check out. If not, try a different browser or computer.

Linky


----------



## Sirshagg

got an email last night for HD-DVD players from Compusa.com

$89 for HD-A3
http://www.compusa.com/applications...p?EdpNo=3304908&sku=T24-9148&SRCCODE=COMEM011


----------



## Mike728

$10 cheaper at Costco. Link


----------



## Richard King

Mike728 said:


> $10 cheaper at Costco. Link


We're sorry, this product is not available.


----------



## Mike728

Richard King said:


> We're sorry, this product is not available.


I guess they went quick at that price...


----------



## Sirshagg

When i cheacked it earlier it stated that the stores may have it in stock for the same price.


----------



## DCSholtis

Mike728 said:


> Has anyone on here ever bought from deepdiscount? Everything I click on says it's out of stock. HD-DVD's, CD's and Blu-ray's.


I have. I know what you mean but they are pretty reliable.


----------



## Carl Spock

Deep Discount has put discs on back order for me in the past and has always shipped when they said they would. Now, with HD DVD going away, things could be different but they also didn't charge me until they shipped the product. I've liked buying from Deep Discount.


----------



## DCSholtis

I just had 2 backordered titles shipped today so that might be an encouraging sign.


----------



## syphix

Sirshagg said:


> got an email last night for HD-DVD players from Compusa.com
> 
> $89 for HD-A3
> http://www.compusa.com/applications...p?EdpNo=3304908&sku=T24-9148&SRCCODE=COMEM011


Similar price on the HD-A3 from TigerDirect.com: $89.99 (w/ 7 free movies)

Also available, the HD-A30: $119.99


----------



## jwebb1970

Richard King said:


> We're sorry, this product is not available.


Your local Costco may still have 'em. Mine still had a few last night (looked like 2 BOURNE movies instead of 300 inside) , but did see 2 people with the HD-D3s in their carts.


----------



## Mavrick

Walmart is still selling the A3 for $147.88 I saw 6 in store for that price today and that is what they are selling it for online also.


----------



## DCSholtis

FYI. Shawshank Redemption and the Godfather Trilogy have been announced for HD DVD in the UK.


----------



## Cholly

HDTV Magazine reports that Discovery Store is selling Planet Earth for $29.95 on HD DVD. If you haven't gotten this series yet, now is the time!

http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/cgi-bin/ntlinktrack.cgi?http://www.dpbolvw.net/email-1683082-10534798


----------



## DCSholtis

Damn I already have this or I'd be all over that. I wonder if its the US or BBC version though?


----------



## syphix

Microsoft's (discontinued) HD-DVD add-on now officially $49.99.
http://www.xbox.com/en-US/hardware/x/xbox360hddvdplayer/default.htm

Already selling as such on BestBuy.com:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...d-dvd&lp=2&type=product&cp=1&id=1158321865239

And CircuitCity.com:
http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Xbox...sem/rpsm/oid/166160/rpem/ccd/productDetail.do


----------



## DCSholtis

Add K-Mart into the mix though sold out online:

http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_10104_1630000000400048P?keyword=xbox+360+hd


----------



## AlbertZeroK

I just ordered one on bestbuy.com for local pickup. If I'm lucky, I'll get a lazy customer service person and get $10 off if it takes them more than a minute to get the drive!


----------



## Carl Spock

I bought _Apollo 13_, _The Sting_ and a Hope & Crosby _"Road to..."_ double feature from Deep Discount yesterday. So far many of the discs I want aren't on sale by anybody. With limited exceptions, like _Planet Earth_ and Amazon's _Star Trek_ box, few discs have really come down dramatically in price. I am not surprised that Deep Discount and Amazon's sale lists have so many titles in common. I bet these were the cheaper discs all along.

I just don't see this lasting. Call me when _Casablanca_ comes down from $18.


----------



## texaswolf

Carl Spock said:


> I bought _Apollo 13_, _The Sting_ and a Hope & Crosby _"Road to..."_ double feature from Deep Discount yesterday. So far many of the discs I want aren't on sale by anybody. With limited exceptions, like _Planet Earth_ and Amazon's _Star Trek_ box, few discs have really come down dramatically in price. I am not surprised that Deep Discount and Amazon's sale lists have so many titles in common. I bet these were the cheaper discs all along.
> 
> I just don't see this lasting. Call me when _Casablanca_ comes down from $18.


hey, let me know how the Hope and Crosby cleans up on the HD disc.


----------



## machavez00

ST TOS season one $99 at BB
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8614902&type=product&id=1782202


----------



## Carl Spock

texaswolf said:


> hey, let me know how the Hope and Crosby cleans up on the HD disc.


I certainly will. If you haven't seen it, the _Casablanca_ transfer is stunning, the best I've ever seen of that movie, ever.


----------



## AlbertZeroK

Carl Spock said:


> I certainly will. If you haven't seen it, the _Casablanca_ transfer is stunning, the best I've ever seen of that movie, ever.


I can't compare because I've never seen it but in HD DVD, but my wife said it was awsome. We can't wait for many of the classic Disney movies to come out as Blu-Ray.


----------



## Carl Spock

^ :eek2:

I'm trying to get my mind around seeing _Casablanca_ for the first time on HD DVD. I barely can. We must be different ages, I guess.

While it certainly wasn't the first time I saw it, one of the most memorable was back in college in a double bill with _The African Queen_. It was a 25¢ movie night held in a lecture hall and was the first time I saw _The African Queen_. I sat next to a casual friend who, all movie long, went, "Ooh, this is a good part." During intermission I told him if he did the same thing for _Casablanca_, I would slug him in the face. He shut up.


----------



## AlbertZeroK

Carl Spock said:


> ^ :eek2:
> 
> I'm trying to get my mind around seeing _Casablanca_ for the first time on HD DVD. I barely can. We must be different ages, I guess.
> 
> While it certainly wasn't the first time I saw it, one of the most memorable was back in college in a double bill with _The African Queen_. It was a 25¢ movie night held in a lecture hall and was the first time I saw _The African Queen_. I sat next to a casual friend who, all movie long, went, "Ooh, this is a good part." During intermission I told him if he did the same thing for _Casablanca_, I would slug him in the face. He shut up.


Casablanca wasn't the shocker, Agent Orange was a first on HD DVD as well and WOW! What a movie!


----------



## Stewart Vernon

machavez00 said:


> ST TOS season one $99 at BB
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8614902&type=product&id=1782202


Amazon and Best Buy seem to be playing low-price leapfrog lately.. I believe Amazon is selling the Star Trek set now for $96.49 or something like that. It's like a reverse auction!


----------



## syphix

It keeps dropping...Toshiba HD-A3 now at $82.97 at Amazon.com.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I finally found a Hollywood Video near enough to be worth driving to earlier tonight... and got a bunch of HD DVD "previously viewed" for $10 each. I know at least one of the movies has actually never been rented because it just came out new release today! Most of the others had probably been rarely rented, and somehow I was the first one to find this particular store.

Among my happy finds were copies of Beowulf Director's Cut, Elizabeth: Golden Age, The Kingdom, and a handful of others. Could have gotten a couple more if they weren't out on rental.

They don't come with the red cases, but those can be had for pennies online (now I have to go hunt)... but hard to pass up the visit when several of the movies haven't been on any of the other clearance radar, and Beowulf was a brand new release today (or should I say yesterday)!


----------



## sshams95

Which of the HD DVD players will bitstream HD audio like Dolby TrueHD and DTS HD?


----------



## Mike728

sshams95 said:


> Which of the HD DVD players will bitstream HD audio like Dolby TrueHD and DTS HD?


I think they all do.


----------



## elaclair

Mike728 said:


> I think they all do.


Only the A35 will bitstream all the codecs.


----------



## sshams95

elaclair said:


> Only the A35 will bitstream all the codecs.


thanks!


----------



## Mike728

elaclair said:


> Only the A35 will bitstream all the codecs.


That's odd, how does it get out of the A2 and A3?

Edit: I guess it's only output through their HDMI ports. I would think if your receiver could decode bitstream TrueHD, it would have HDMI inputs, though.


----------



## syphix

Amazon.com having a great sale on HD-DVD movies. Lots of good titles at $11.95...
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.ht..._rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=363530801&pf_rd_i=193642011


----------



## DCSholtis

HDMe said:


> I finally found a Hollywood Video near enough to be worth driving to earlier tonight... and got a bunch of HD DVD "previously viewed" for $10 each. I know at least one of the movies has actually never been rented because it just came out new release today! Most of the others had probably been rarely rented, and somehow I was the first one to find this particular store.
> 
> Among my happy finds were copies of Beowulf Director's Cut, Elizabeth: Golden Age, The Kingdom, and a handful of others. Could have gotten a couple more if they weren't out on rental.
> 
> They don't come with the red cases, but those can be had for pennies online (now I have to go hunt)... but hard to pass up the visit when several of the movies haven't been on any of the other clearance radar, and Beowulf was a brand new release today (or should I say yesterday)!


Great find unfortunately I don't have a Hollywood Video around me or I'd be on that like no ones business.  I should be getting my Beowulf in from Amazon in a day or so. Other than that finding great deals from various online places here and overseas. Finding plenty at around $10.


----------



## Mike728

Drew2k said:


> DeepDiscount.com: Many $12 HD-DVDs
> 
> http://www.deepdiscount.com/viewcategory.htm?categoryId=476505


They dropped the prices on many to under $10 now.


----------



## Carl Spock

They've adjusted a lot of their prices. Many titles that were $18-20 are now $15.73, including _Casablanca_, _Superman I_ and _Superman II (Richard Donner Cut)_. Tempting.

I still will wait. Let's see how other sellers react first.


----------



## texaswolf

complete Matrix collection $41.99 on Amazon..wow

anyone seen Top Gun in HD? Did they do a good job on it?


----------



## Mike728

texaswolf said:


> complete Matrix collection $41.99 on Amazon..wow
> 
> anyone seen Top Gun in HD? Did they do a good job on it?


I picked that up at Best Buy for $44 the other day. I'm going to end up buying more HD-DVD discs after the war than I did during. :lol:


----------



## texaswolf

Carl Spock said:


> I certainly will. If you haven't seen it, the _Casablanca_ transfer is stunning, the best I've ever seen of that movie, ever.


I'll have to check it out...i'm waiting for The Wizard of OZ on HD...wonder how that will look.


----------



## texaswolf

Mike728 said:


> I picked that up at Best Buy for $44 the other day. I'm going to end up buying more HD-DVD discs after the war than I did during. :lol:


lol...no kidding...this is like a shopping spree.

I just noticed the Ultimate matrix is $49.99....$70 off regular price.

The only problem i can see...is if the HDDVD player breaks...then having to get a new one...but i don't want to pay full price on the BR versions either.


----------



## Richard King

texaswolf said:


> The only problem i can see...is if the HDDVD player breaks...then having to get a new one...but i don't want to pay full price on the BR versions either.


That's what happened with my Laser Disc player. It died and no one could fix it, including Toshiba. So I ended up with a door stop/boat anchor. Now, where can I buy a cheap boat? This is the reason I haven't jumped on the HDDVD bandwagon. I don't really want to buy two boats.  I am one of those who will wait until Blue Ray is under $200.


----------



## DCSholtis

Mike728 said:


> I picked that up at Best Buy for $44 the other day. I'm going to end up buying more HD-DVD discs after the war than I did during. :lol:


Amen brother.  I'm trying to get all the ones I don't yet have used from various places. Still ordering some new though such as the Terminator 2 German Import. I need that one. :lol:


----------



## Steve615

I was in one of our local Wal-Mart stores earlier today.While browsing the electronics department,I noticed they had dropped the price for the Toshiba HD-A3 to $74.98.I didn't think that was a bad price and actually picked one up myself.After taxes,it was a little over $82.I asked the employee in electronics when they dropped the price on it.He said that it went into effect this morning.
I thought I would give a "heads-up" on this deal,for anyone that may be interested.I don't think they will be on the shelves very long at that price. 
Edit: Oops,I forgot to mention earlier that the player comes with The Bourne Identity and 300 HD DVDs packaged in the case with the player.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Since we don't have a trading forum on here anymore, I'm trying to figure out how to do it... but I made a 2 hr round trip to a couple more Hollywood Video stores to pick up some more movies I didn't yet have.

While there, I found one store that had been selling stuff for a couple of weeks now but basically no one was going there and asking... so I snagged 2 extra copies of Beowulf from them. No red cases, just a plain old 2-disc DVD case... but I have the original artwork and the discs were never rented before being put on sale.

I already have the movie myself, but to help make my round trip worthwhile, I figured I'd snag these and try to trade with folks and quit trying to drive all over creation myself. I don't intend to try and profit, but since I spent some time and gas, figure I should try and trade 1-for-1 for similarly new/hard to come by at this price discs.

I probably need to make up a want list.. but I don't know how to coordinate such a thing without a trading forum on here anymore.

IF this post in and of itself is a violation, please forgive me and delete as applicable... but please, mods if you do delete can you point me in a good direction? I'd like to help both myself and some other (well 2 other) folks out if I can.


----------



## DCSholtis

Try AVS, HDMe you might get more takers there.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

DCSholtis said:


> Try AVS, HDMe you might get more takers there.


Thanks.. I'll take a look over there the next time I login.


----------



## DCSholtis

Either there or hidefdigest.com has another area for buys and trades for both HD DVD or Blu Ray.


----------



## JAYHAWKER2

I just picked up an HDA3 at the local walmart for $74.88. I noticed it was still on their website for $147.88. Figuring 300 and Bourne at $12.00 each I got one of the best upconverting DVD players for $50.00. I would certainly pay that even
if it couldn't play HDDVD.


----------



## AlbertZeroK

FYI- The XBOX 360 HD DVD Drives work great on a PC as an external DVD Drive (Can't burn.) But I can rip a DVD at 4.5mbps - faster than any other machine - as a matter of fact, I have two HD DVD Drives hooked to my rip PC. I can rip 4 DVD's at once, both XBOX HD DVD Drives rip at 4.5m, the internal DVD Drive at 3.5m and the internal SATA DVD RW drive at 3m.


----------



## texaswolf

AlbertZeroK said:


> FYI- The XBOX 360 HD DVD Drives work great on a PC as an external DVD Drive (Can't burn.) But I can rip a DVD at 4.5mbps - faster than any other machine - as a matter of fact, I have two HD DVD Drives hooked to my rip PC. I can rip 4 DVD's at once, both XBOX HD DVD Drives rip at 4.5m, the internal DVD Drive at 3.5m and the internal SATA DVD RW drive at 3m.


hmmm interesting...now to only find a way to put the ripped HDDVD onto the PS3 hard drive...muhhahahaha:mad2:


----------



## Carl Spock

Amazon has changed their HD DVD sale list. Gone are the really cheap discs (they're still at Deep Discount) but there seem to be more on sale for $15.99. I don't remember _Forbidden Planet _or _Batman Begins _at that price before.

sale list


----------



## DCSholtis

Good deals too bad I'm tapped out right now from the Aussies sales last week.


----------



## syphix

Bourne Trilogy on HD DVD: $29.99 (yes, all three movies...$10 each)
http://www.amazon.com/Bourne-Trilog..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1RDWXX7A8G0M5QRHVBK6


----------



## Carl Spock

Great find. Purchased.

Going through their list this morning I also saw some other discs have come down in price to $11.95 - Serenity (for you Firefly fans), The Chronicles of Riddick and The Mummy. The sequels for both Riddick and The Mummy are also $11.95, but, meh.

Amazon still has many discs for $11.95. You just have to look for them.

The other great deal on Amazon is the Toshiba HD-A35 for only $189.88. That's tempting.


----------



## texaswolf

HOLY COW! nice find...wonder if they will do that with the matrix too?


----------



## BobaBird

Not quite as good, but Circuit City this week has $29.99 movies at "buy 3 get 2" in-store only. Works out to $18 each.


----------



## DCSholtis

Death Proof and Terminator 2 German Imports might not qualify as "deals" today but as they are or will be Steelbooks they will have resale value down the line as will the Band of Brothers Japanese Import and Equalibrium Japanese import, the latter 2 being very close to being OOP.


----------



## machavez00

30% off on all HD DVD titles at BB


----------



## BlueSnake

Planet Earth (Complete Series) BBC version on sale for $17.98 & $10.00 shipping (Australian) around $25-$26 US at www.jbhifionline.com.au. This is a great price even with the shipping. Of course HD DVD

FYI, the American version at www.discovery.com is already sold out.


----------



## DCSholtis

I saw that. Was looking at some of their other titles there some of which I've paid $8.36 US for last week.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Best Buy has slashed a lot of their prices today.

Some very popular titles for $10


----------



## Steve615

Blockbuster Video stores in this area will start selling all HD DVD titles for $10 each,beginning tomorrow (3-17-08).I know the manager at one of the stores and he is holding the following titles for me to pick up tomorrow.
An American Werewolf In London
The Bourne Supremacy
Blade Runner-5 Disc Special Edition
Terminator 3-Rise Of The Machines
Transformers-2 Disc Special Edition
All 5 titles for $50 plus tax.I don't think that is too bad of a deal at all,and wanted to give a "heads-up" for anyone that is located pretty close to any Blockbuster Video stores.


----------



## Steve615

Hollywood Video stores in this area are trying to move their HD DVD titles too.They are selling them for $14.99 each or 2 for $20.I picked up The Omega Man and The Hitcher (remake) for about $22 total.


----------



## Steve615

Best Buy in Murfreesboro is matching all competitors prices now.I picked up The Bourne Ultimatum for $10 plus tax this morning.


----------



## Drew2k

Someone in this thread posted about waiting for the Road movies ...

Best Buy has "Bob Hope Double Feature: Road to Bali / Road to Rio" for $14.99 this week.

I see they have a lot of HD movies at $10.99 that are sold out online, and their total stock of HD titles is now under 400, from a high of approximately 525 in January. Looks like their overall selection is dwindling ...


----------



## DCSholtis

Sales on the Aussie sites are great now to due to the weaker Aussie dollar (If you can believe that...).


----------



## Steve615

I went back to Hastings to see if I could find some more good deals this evening.I found 3 more for $9.99 each.  
American Gangster
Face/Off - 2 Disc Special Collector's Edition
Van Helsing


----------



## BobaBird

50% clearance on HD-DVD movies this week at Circuit City. Excludes Beowulf and Shrek 3. The store closest to me had moved the titles off the racks into an SD DVD dump bin, so ask if you don't see them right away.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

BobaBird said:


> 50% clearance on HD-DVD movies this week at Circuit City. Excludes Beowulf and Shrek 3. The store closest to me had moved the titles off the racks into an SD DVD dump bin, so ask if you don't see them right away.


Went to 2 stores... One had them all randomly dumped into a bin, the other had them on their regular placed shelves. Each store had a bunch of different ones that were not at the other store, so between two stores I found a bunch of goodies.

One store even still had Matrix, Ultimate Matrix, and Heroes sets (1 of each) on the shelf tonight. I already have Matrix and can't afford Heroes at the moment so I went for other movies instead.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Got "Ocean's 13" for $15. It's a combo, and the special features are in SD and HD. The regular DVD was $20... W00t!!


----------



## DCSholtis

Got Reservoir Dogs (Dutch Import) from bol.com for 9.99 Euros and also picked up a copy of Charlie Wilson's War HD DVD from there as well. (Yes apparently that title is available in the Netherlands).

Stuart you ever find your Star Trek box set yet?!!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

No I didn't... but that doesn't mean I've stopped looking.


----------



## DCSholtis

Stuart Sweet said:


> No I didn't... but that doesn't mean I've stopped looking.


http://www.ezydvd.com.au/main/promo_hd.zml

Roughly $65.


----------



## Drew2k

I couldn't find any HD-DVD Star Trek titles at that site ...



> Searched Title containing 'star trek'
> with format HD DVD
> 
> Sorry, there were no matches for your search query.


----------



## DCSholtis

Use that promo link I posted, Drew it works.


----------



## Drew2k

DCSholtis said:


> Use that promo link I posted, Drew it works.


Thanks Dan ... I swear the first time I tried the link, I didn't see Star Trek on the page... just found it. (Odd that it doesn't show up in the search though!)


----------



## DCSholtis

That link was contained in an email only sent out those who have purchased HD DVDs from them recently. Just got it earlier today. No problem, Drew, I may pick up a few more titles. Just when I thought I was done. . BTW I received the LG BH200 combo player the other day. Its not a bad machine and with software updates it can be made profile 2.0 compliant. With their most recent software upgrade its now profile 1.1.


----------



## DCSholtis

http://www.amazon.com/Collection-Oc..._bbs_sr_2?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1210288391&sr=8-2

Ordered it earlier and its already marked as shipping soon.


----------



## AlbertZeroK

DCSholtis said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Collection-Oc..._bbs_sr_2?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1210288391&sr=8-2
> 
> Ordered it earlier and its already marked as shipping soon.


This collection is definately DOA. It will never release. I've had things say shipping soon at Amazon for half a year. I no longer do buisness with them as they can't seem to keep their word. (Billing issues, promotions not being upheld, shipping issues, lies by customer service, etc.)


----------



## DCSholtis

Actually I already have been notified that its currently in shipping. I'll keep everyone updated.


----------



## DCSholtis

UPDATE: The Jack Ryan Collection HD DVD set I ordered from Amazon WAS delivered this afternoon. So obviously somehow Amazon got a small shipment in as its back to being unavailable on their site.

I've attached a few pictures. I'll be eBaying this set ASAP.


----------



## DCSholtis

AlbertZeroK said:


> This collection is definately DOA. It will never release. I've had things say shipping soon at Amazon for half a year. I no longer do buisness with them as they can't seem to keep their word. (Billing issues, promotions not being upheld, shipping issues, lies by customer service, etc.)


As you can see it was indeed released. Apparently Paramount gave Amazon permission to sell the quantities they had in stock. Mine has already been sold for a cool $150. There are also rumors that the other canceled HD DVD titles may eventually show up on the import market. If so I'll be a buyer definately.


----------



## machavez00

There is a used set on Amazon for $811!


----------



## DCSholtis

Saw that!!! But these were brand new wrapped sets that they had for $69.95. Limited supply which ran out in a matter of hours as the link was posted all over the place.


----------



## Richard King

http://www.midnightbox.com/
Samsung BD-P1400 1080p Blu-Ray DVD Player
$245.95 + $5.00 Shipping.

I know nothing about this player, but I assume someone here will comment. This site is like Woot, one item a day until gone.


----------



## Cholly

Richard King said:


> http://www.midnightbox.com/
> Samsung BD-P1400 1080p Blu-Ray DVD Player
> $245.95 + $5.00 Shipping.
> 
> I know nothing about this player, but I assume someone here will comment. This site is like Woot, one item a day until gone.


OOps, Richard! Wrong thread. In any case, the Samsung Blu-ray players haven't enjoyed very good reviews.


----------



## Carl Spock

Back on topic:

What puzzles me is the stability of HD DVD movie prices over the past few months. Initially prices were all over the place as the market adjusted to HD DVD being discontinued, but with an occasional exception, they haven't moved much for months. I would have expected close-outs by now. I mean, you go over to Deep Discount and while some of their discs are cheap, at $10-13, most are still sort of expensive. I mean, The Breakfast Club and Animal House are classic comedies, but how many are they going to sell for $18.45 each? And it isn't like there will be a lot of new buyers in the market. I don't see a flood of people moving towards HD DVD.

This has got to be dead inventory for a lot of folks. I would have expected someone to lead the Final Markdown, $5-7 a disc, charge by now.


----------



## DCSholtis

I know what you mean. It seems the cheapest prices are still via the import route. Can still find some fantastic deals overseas and such. And I have done so. Hell I was VERY shocked when Amazon got that permission to go ahead and sell the Jack Ryan Collection a few weeks ago. That leads me to believe that sometime this summer you may see the internet stores such as Amazon receive permission from the studios to put everything out on a firesale. I still believe that at least thru Amazon.ca I'll be able to grab an HD DVD copy of Bee Movie soon. Just like with the Ryan set I believe as soon as Paramount/Dream Works give the go ahead they will release it. NO way were those releases that were about to come out before Toshiba pulled the plug landfilled. They are around somewhere in someones warehouse, IMO.


----------



## Carl Spock

You think on a product this discontinued, the studios are still enforcing a minimum pricing program, huh? Wow, that's harsh. They could get away with it because they would take retribution on the shipment of regular DVDs, but I would have thought the manufacturers would have dropped any MAP (Minimum Advertised Price) restrictions long ago.


----------



## DCSholtis

Carl Spock said:


> You think on a product this discontinued, the studios are still enforcing a minimum pricing program, huh? Wow, that's harsh. They could get away with it because they would take retribution on the shipment of regular DVDs, but I would have thought the manufacturers would have dropped any MAP (Minimum Advertised Price) restrictions long ago.


To be honest with you, yes I really do. And I think the prices on HD DVDs (depending on where you purchase) will remain high for another month or two. Certainly at the B&M stores. They can be had cheaper online as I said earlier.


----------



## machavez00

Most are still full price at Fry's, many are at $13.99.


----------



## DCSholtis

Transpotting HD DVD now up for pre order at Amazon.uk with an October release date. Bol.com is still telling me Charlie Wilson's War will be released at the end of the month.


----------



## diagonal

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/in...y.aspx?sck=62796911&Page=1&sort=2&catid=16311


----------



## DCSholtis

diagonal said:


> http://stores.channeladvisor.com/in...y.aspx?sck=62796911&Page=1&sort=2&catid=16311


Great find!! Thanks.


----------



## Steve615

diagonal said:


> http://stores.channeladvisor.com/in...y.aspx?sck=62796911&Page=1&sort=2&catid=16311


Thanks much for the link.That is a great find.


----------



## AlbertZeroK

Steve615 said:


> Thanks much for the link.That is a great find.


I wouldn't say great, they want to charge me $41 to ship 18 movies. UGH!


----------



## Steve615

AlbertZeroK said:


> I wouldn't say great, they want to charge me $41 to ship 18 movies. UGH!


I haven't tried ordering anything from them yet,but thanks for the heads up on the shipping charges.


----------



## Cholly

AlbertZeroK said:


> I wouldn't say great, they want to charge me $41 to ship 18 movies. UGH!


Not too bad at less than $2.50 per movie. Of course, Amazon ships for free on orders over $25, but their movie prices aren't anywhere near as low. Shpzilla has generally favorable reviews of this site, but numerous complaints about high shipping cost and slow shipment.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Fry's in Anaheim CA is advertising "The Complete Matrix Trilogy" on HD DVD for $24.99.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Looks like Circuit City is closing out of the Samsung combo HD/BD player... $499.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Stuart Sweet said:


> Looks like Circuit City is closing out of the Samsung combo HD/BD player... $499.


It was $449 last week... but the weird conundrum is that you can't order it online for shipping, and none of the local stores in my area had them in stock (at least not according to the Web site).


----------



## Mike728

HDMe said:


> It was $449 last week... but the weird conundrum is that you can't order it online for shipping, and none of the local stores in my area had them in stock (at least not according to the Web site).


I picked up my BH200 from CC last week for $449. It did require travelling to two stores to find it, though. It's an awesome player at a price lower than my first Toshiba A2.


----------



## DCSholtis

Torchwood Season One from HMV for $34 shipped.

http://hmv.com/hmvweb/displayProductDetails.do?ctx=50;-1;-1;-1&sku=808299


----------



## puckhead

Hey gang. Just picked up a Samsung UP5k BD/HD player but it was open box, so no remote. Any one know if DirecTV remote has program codes for this player? Thanks for your help.


----------



## puckhead

^^Disregard^^

Best Buy replaced with new unit.


----------



## Mike728

Mike728 said:


> I picked up my BH200 from CC last week for $449.


Since Best Buy decided to drop their price on these to $399, I just got $50 back.  It's an awesome player! Especially, for the same price as a stand alone BluRay. If you have many HD-DVD's, get one while you still can.


----------



## Mike728

Mike728 said:


> Since Best Buy decided to drop their price on these to $399, I just got $50 back.  It's an awesome player! Especially, for the same price as a stand alone BluRay. If you have many HD-DVD's, get one while you still can.


They now have it on sale for $339. :eek2:

I wonder if CC will give me another $60.


----------



## DCSholtis

People are picking them up from BB with some type of 12% off coupon for $299.


----------



## Steve615

DCSholtis said:


> People are picking them up from BB with some type of 12% off coupon for $299.


That would be the BB "Reward Zone" program.I received mine via snail mail today.The coupons are valid from 8/29/08 - 9/1/08.It looks like now may be the time to buy one of these combo players.


----------



## DCSholtis

Agreed. Mine is working great especially with the hacks applied.


----------



## Carl Spock

Deep Discount has taken another price drop on their discs. Most are now $9-10 or there abouts. I also found and ordered a box of "Ocean's 11/12/13" for only $19.99. It immediately went on back order and I'll feel lucky if I ever see it, but who knows? Maybe it will be a Christmas present to myself.


----------



## texaswolf

Anyone who lives near a Fry's....they have a ton of HDDVD's for $9.99


----------



## Richard King

http://sellout.woot.com/Default.aspx?WootSaleId=6700&ts=1222428776&sig=082b0017e92c9f07
Venturer HD-DVD Player with 2 Random HD-DVD Movies
$49.99 + $5.00 shipping.


----------



## koji68

For those of you still looking for HD-DVD movies. They are in the $4 range.

http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1258059...&keywords=hd&me=A2Q7JFWUPSYRTJ&rh=k:hd&page=2


----------

